# Too Many Water Photos!!!!



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful photos of your beautiful dogs. Thanks so much.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures Ash!!! Miss seeing pics of your crew.

Are the others at home waiting their turn to go swimming?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Breathtaking photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I actually had Urban, Kali, Stych and Six swimming on Holiday Monday. Took a few hundred pics to come home and discover there was no card in my camera  Ooooh I was ticked off... but they had a great time!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ash, wonderful photos of simply gorgeous dogs!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! They look trained at being photographed!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! They're having so much fun!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! Beautiful Goldens!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great photos - looks like they all had a great time - thanks for sharing


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Great series of shots of your beautiful Retrievers... 
They all look like they had an absolute blast of a time at the lake...


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Beautiful dogs and photos!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Terrific photos of your beautiful goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures of your beautiful Goldens.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice pics of your Golden synchronized swimming team  Gorgeous dogs you have


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Fantastic photos...I just loved them all!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures of your trio.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Never too many! Love them all. What a fun trip.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Nice pics of your Golden synchronized swimming team  Gorgeous dogs you have


LOL that cracks me up!! Thank you all for your kind comments! They do have a ball when we go!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Photos*

Your photos and dogs are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

You have some beautiful goldens!!!


----------

